# Raspberry Pi B original not working w/ FBSD 11



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone had issues loading FreeBSD Release 11 on the RasPi Original?  It's sitting at Spurious device.  It did recognize the keyboard but input does nothing.  I can see the activity lights blinking.  

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2017)

Have you tried a different SD card? The old Pi can be a bit finicky when it comes to SD cards.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Have you tried a different SD card? The old Pi can be a bit finicky when it comes to SD cards.


The card in there is under a year old.  Didn't think about that.  I can try a different jacket for the microSD...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2017)

For this reason alone I have a whole stack of different SD cards 

Some work fine, some don't work at all. The ones that don't work on the Pi work fine with everything else. Not sure why that is. Might be something to do with transfer-rates.


----------



## photor-freebsd (Jan 2, 2017)

andrewm659 said:


> Has anyone had issues loading FreeBSD Release 11 on the RasPi Original?  It's sitting at Spurious device.  It did recognize the keyboard but input does nothing.  I can see the activity lights blinking.



Hello andrewm659,

I have FreeBSD 11 running on Raspi 2 Model B. If I remember correct I had to use two SDCards (micro in this case). I am not sure what exactly the reason was, why the first one had some issues (maybe the speed, the card itself, the image I put on it - I refetched once - I guess, you have checked the checksum of the image file). Do you use a micro SDCard in adapter or a regular sized one?

So, I would suggest to give it another try with another card. 

Photor


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

same microSD in a new jacket...no dice.  

still sits at the same place.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

If you can see the activity light blinking then perhaps it is the HDMI monitor it doesn't like.
Have you tried the console?


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

photor-freebsd said:


> Hello andrewm659,
> 
> I have FreeBSD 11 running on Raspi 2 Model B. If I remember correct I had to use two SDCards (micro in this case). I am not sure what exactly the reason was, why the first one had some issues (maybe the speed, the card itself, the image I put on it - I refetched once - I guess, you have checked the checksum of the image file). Do you use a micro SDCard in adapter or a regular sized one?
> 
> ...


Yes.  It is a microSD inside a SD card jacket.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> If you can see the activity light blinking then perhaps it is the HDMI monitor it doesn't like.
> Have you tried the console?



No...I have no idea how to output it to the console.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

unplugged the keyboard and now its sitting at ue0 which is the ethernet.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

Just for info sake: Activity lights on the RPi2 go out after a certain part of the initialization. Looks like the device is turned off. The RJ45 lights do show though.
It is normal as far as I can tell. You can turn them on with `gpioctl` so I believe that infrastructure grabs them at some point in the boot sequence for userland usage.
Some gpio tutorials use them as a simple LED example


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

I can't get it to boot right now.  I might be letting someone else borrow this come tomorrow.  So i'll probably scrap it for now.  I wanted to get my RPI 2 back.  I've got FBSD 11 running on it.  But I also recently read somewhere that SMP was not compiled into the kernel for RPI 2 and up...?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

The RPi2 is only running at 600mhz as well. never looked for cores.

I did note for the first time in my Arm experience that the xfce package is available.
No twerking required.
Yeeehaw.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

Its dangerous to twerk....







wait that's a diff kind of twerk.  LOL.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

Good news for you. Quad core on RPi2.


```
last pid:   717;  load averages:  0.04,  0.17,  0.11          up 0+00:05:15  14:01:36
16 processes:  1 running, 15 sleeping
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.9% system,  0.7% interrupt, 98.4% idle
CPU 1:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  100% idle
CPU 2:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.2% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.8% idle
CPU 3:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.9% system,  0.0% interrupt, 99.1% idle
Mem: 12M Active, 9804K Inact, 27M Wired, 4169K Buf, 866M Free
Swap:

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
  717 root          1  20    0  7584K  2880K CPU1    1   0:00   0.14% top
  710 root          1  20    0 14928K  6400K select  0   0:00   0.03% sshd
  613 root          1  20    0  6100K  1772K select  0   0:00   0.01% powerd
  713 root          1  20    0  7092K  3156K pause   1   0:00   0.00% csh
  456 root          1  20    0  6136K  2100K select  2   0:00   0.00% syslogd
  317 root          1  52    0  6248K  2076K select  3   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  648 root          1  20    0  6200K  2108K nanslp  0   0:00   0.00% cron
  696 root          1  52    0  6120K  1816K ttyin   2   0:00   0.00% getty
  699 root          1  52    0  6120K  1816K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% getty
  698 root          1  52    0  6120K  1816K ttyin   0   0:00   0.00% getty
  697 root          1  52    0  6120K  1816K ttyin   1   0:00   0.00% getty
  695 root          1  52    0  6120K  1816K ttyin   2   0:00   0.00% getty
  644 root          1  20    0 11684K  5876K select  2   0:00   0.00% sshd
  383 root          1  20    0  7320K  3780K select  0   0:00   0.00% devd
  365 _dhcp         1  20    0  6248K  2180K select  1   0:00   0.00% dhclient
  370 root          1  41    0  6272K  1900K select  1   0:00   0.00% moused
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

I think clock speed can be increased with TURBO ON when compiling.
Checkout crochet for some real fun. Simple images pounded out in 10 minutes flat with dd. First run it takes hours, afterwards minutes.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

I am still too new to be recompiling the kernel.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

That is where crochet comes in.

Here is my actual command


```
cd /crochet
./crochet.sh -b RaspberryPi2
```

When its done I write the image with this command:


```
cd /crochet/work
dd if=FreeBSD-armv6-11.0-RPI2-305354_308093M.img of=/dev/da0 bs=10240 conv=sync
```

Four lines to do the whole thing. This is on a separate computer i build with.

Setup is simple too. Just include source when you install on your builder machine or download via svn. I am building with FreeBSD 11 p6 and FreeBSD 12 for RPi3.

Look for my crochet posts here for exact directions.
Download from github and run. That's it. pkg install git and then clone crochet..

You then can modify the /src folder doing any mods you want. Turn on turbo, no problem. Modify file and rerun crochet. Done in 10 minutes. You just have to know what to change.


There is even a mechanism in the config.txt in the root folder that you might want to checkout first.
That does not need compiling.


----------



## andrewm659 (Jan 2, 2017)

I didn't know P6 was out.  I may need to update my FreeBSD server and ezjails....

Thanks!


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

Checkout the last lines:
http://elinux.org/R-Pi_configuration_file

`arm_freq=800`
Gets you more speed without compiling.

That was for RPi first one. So speeds might be different for RPI2. Same way though.

On FreeBSD it is under /boot/msdos/config.txt


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

There does seem to be a problem with growfs not executing on first boot.
So pkg has no space in /var. I have to manually expand the disk for some reason.
Used to work fine. Maybe a crochet thing.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> There does seem to be a problem with growfs not executing on first boot.


Make sure the file /firstboot exists. This is the "trigger" for those scripts to run. You can add it again, I've done this a few times, just to get the firstboot_* scripts to run again.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 3, 2017)

Seems RPI2 crochet board file does not include `growfs_enable="YES"` like release versions do.

Regarding RPi2 clock speed I found this with some settings. Turns out the command is `force_turbo` and you can put it in your config.txt. So all speed adjustments are easily set without compiling. Looks like 900mhz is stock speed. 1ghz is overclocked.
The nice thing about the 600mhz setting is that it generates no heat.
https://haydenjames.io/raspberry-pi-safe-overclocking-settings/


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is my speed:

```
root@rpi2:~ # dmesg | grep cpufreq
bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: ARM 600MHz, Core 250MHz, SDRAM 400MHz, Turbo OFF
```
I added the tweaks to config.txt with no luck. No speed change or Turbo.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 4, 2017)

There are sysctl knobs that work.
`sysctl hw.cpufreq.turbo=1`


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 4, 2017)

I figured it out. Turn turbo on then cpu jumps to 900mhz


```
root@rpi2:~ # sysctl hw.cpufreq.arm_freq
hw.cpufreq.arm_freq: 600000000
root@rpi2:~ # sysctl hw.cpufreq.turbo=1
hw.cpufreq.turbo: 0 -> 1
root@rpi2:~ # sysctl hw.cpufreq.arm_freq
hw.cpufreq.arm_freq: 900000000
```


----------



## acheron (Jan 4, 2017)

Why don't you use powerd?


----------

